# "Lizenziert durch Windows 8 PRO Key im Bios" - legal für Win7/8/10 ???



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute,

durch einen Defekt an meinem Arbeitsgerät bin ich in der Situation, kurzfristig für angemessenen Ersatz zu sorgen. Ich sehe mich gerade auf dem Gebrauchtwarenmarkt um, da die schicken Neugeräte nicht meinem gehobenen Ansprüchen genügen  . Ich lege hauptsächlich Wert auf einen möglichst großen Bildschirm mit hoher Auflösung, ausreichend SSD, RAM und Prozessorleistung, so wie auf Pfeiltasten für Erwachsene. Als Betriebssystem bevorzuge ich Win7-PRO-64bit. Für Win10 fehlt es mir etwas an Abenteuerlust. Vielleicht als Option für später, dazu weiter unten mehr.

Meine Fragen an euch beziehen sich auf die Prozessorleistung und auf das Betriebssystem. Wo bekommt man einen Überblick über die Vielzahl der heutigen bzw. gestrigen Prozessoren? Gibt es hierfür für Dummies irgendwo eine einfache Liste? Wo ist zum Beispiel ein "Intel Core i7-4810MQ (4x 2,8 GHz)" einzuordnen? Ist dieser "besser" als ein "Intel Core i7-3940XM (4x 3,0 GHz / 8 MB Cache / 64-bit / 55 Watt)"? Die Taktfrequenz und die Anzahl der Kernel sind doch sicher nicht das einige Maß der Dinge?

Was mich aber gerade noch mehr beschäftigt, ist das Betriebssystem bzw. dessen Lizenzierung. Ich habe ein Angebot auf LapStore gefunden, dort steht geschrieben *"Windows 10 PRO - 64bit vorinstalliert (Lizenziert durch Windows 8 PRO Key im Bios)"*. Ich wusste bis gestern schon mal gar nicht, dass es so etwas gibt. Des weiteren habe ich in der FAQ des Anbieters folgendes gelesen *".. Die OEM Versionen von Microsoft Windows 8 Professional und Microsoft Windows 8.1 Professional beinhalten Downgrade Rechte auf Microsoft Windows 7 Professional. So können einige Gebrauchtgeräte, welche wir mit vorinstalliertem Microsoft Windows 7 Professional anbieten auch mit einer Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Lizenz ausgestattet sein..."*. Wenn ich jetzt 1 und 1 zusammenzähle, kann ich auf so einem Gerät wahlweise Win7-Prof, Win8-Prof, oder Win10-Prof installieren und mit der Lizenz im Bios ganz legal betreiben? Vielleicht sogar alle genannten auf verschiedenen Partitionen oder in VM's?

Kennt sich jemand damit aus?


Gruß, Onkel Dagobert


----------



## Sarek (28 Oktober 2018)

CPUs kannst Du hier vergleichen:

https://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobil...mhz=1&turbo_mhz=1&cores=1&threads=1&daysold=1


----------

